# CJP Nisar takes notice of transfer of IGP Islamabad



## Champion_Usmani

Mian Saqib Nisar, the chief justice of Pakistan, has taken notice of the ‘abrupt’ transfer of Inspector General Police Islamabad, Lt (Retd.) Jan Muhammad.

Taking the suo moto notice on Monday, the top judge has summoned the attorney general and secretary defence to clarify their position regarding the transfer.

‘Secretary defence should appear before the court and explain as to why the top cop was transferred,’ remarked the top judge.

Mian Saqib Nisar remarked that the political interference in police would not be tolerated, wondering whether the policeman was transferred on an issue regarding the son of a minister.

‘Rule of law would be established in the country and the institutions would not be weakened,’ the CJP clarified.

On Sunday, it was reported on mainstream media that the IGP Islamabad Jan Muhammad was transfered allegedly for refusing to attend the call of federal minister for science and technology, Azam Sawati.

However, the Interior ministry said Sawati had nothing to do with the transfer of IGP rather the summary of his removal was on PM’s table for a couple of weeks.

Moreover, the Twitter handle of the federal government designed to bust fake news stated that this was a fake news and such reports must not come in media without verification.

It is worth mentioning here that earlier IG Punjab police Tahir Khan was also removed from his post despite serving for merely five weeks.

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pakistan/cjp-nisar-takes-notice-of-transfer-of-igp-islamabad/

*آئی جی اسلام آباد کو عہدے سے ہٹائے جانے میں نام آنے پر پی ٹی آئی رہنما اعظم سواتی بھی میدان میں آگئے، شرمناک انکشاف کردیا*

*




*

*اسلام آباد(ویب ڈیسک) وفاقی وزیر سائنس اینڈ ٹیکنالوجی اعظم سواتی کا کہنا ہے کہ آئی جی اسلام آباد کو تحریری اورزبانی طور پر آگاہ کیا کہ افغان بستی میں رہنے والے لوگوں نے میرے ملازمین کو زخمی کیا ہے تاہم آئی جی نے کوئی نوٹس نہیں لیا۔*

ضرور پڑھیں: این آراوکاالزام لگانے والے جرات کرکے نام بھی بتادیں ،کس نے این آراومانگا ہے؟سابق وزیراعظم نوازشریف
ایکسپریس نیوز کے مطابق وفاقی وزیر اعظم سواتی کا کہنا تھا کہ افغان مہاجرین کی بستی میں رہنے والے لوگوں نے دھمکیاں دیں جس کے بعد میں نے تحریری اور زبانی طور پر آئی جی اسلام آباد کو واقعے سے آگاہ کیا کہ ان لوگوں نے میرے ملازمین کو حملہ کرکے زخمی کیاہے۔اعظم سواتی نے کہا کہ واقعے کے 22 گھنٹے گزرنے کے بعد بھی آئی جی نے کوئی نوٹس نہیں لیا اگر آئی جی اسلام آباد بروقت ایکشن لیتے تو میرے ملازمین زخمی ہونے سے بچ جاتے جب کہ بطور شہری آئی جی سے شکایت کرنا میرا حق ہے۔


وفاقی وزیر نے کہا کہ آئی جی اسلام آباد کی غیر ذمہ داری پر وزیر مملکت برائے داخلہ سے شکایت کی جب کہ آئی جی نے وزیر مملکت برائے داخلہ شہریار آفریدی کا فون بھی اٹینڈ نہیں کیا۔دوسری جانب وفاقی وزیراعظم سواتی کے بیٹے کی جانب سے درج کرائے گئے مقدمے میں پولیس نے میاں بیوی اور اُن کی 15 سالہ بیٹی اور کمسن بیٹے کو گرفتار کرلیا۔واضح رہے کہ وفاقی وزیر سائنس اینڈ ٹیکنالوجی اعظم سواتی کا فون اٹینڈ نہ کرنے پر آئی جی اسلام آباد جان محمدکوعہدے سے ہٹا دیا گیاہے۔

https://dailypakistan.com.pk/29-Oct-2018/872313

@Maarkhoor @Jinn Baba @CIS-TRANS @BATMAN @Major Sam @Tameem
@SmartGeek @Proudpakistaniguy @volatile @Ranches @Attock @Kabira 

So called Depoliticisation of Police by PTI govt. First DPO Pakpatan issue, CM Punjab had to apologise in SC, then IG Punjab issue before by-elections, Nasir Durrani resigned, now this...

#FakeChange
#Shame

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056795002825830400


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056794984152776704

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Tabdeeli.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*Supreme Court takes notice of Islamabad IG’s transfer*

*



*

*The chief justice took notice on Monday of Islamabad police chief Jan Muhammad being transferred and summoned the interior secretary to the Supreme Court immediately.*

Chief Justice Saqib Nisar also ordered the secretary to bring the transfer file with him.

The issue is about a minister’s son, said the top judge. He asked whether a senior police officer would be transferred on this matter.

*He said the IG was transferred due to a political matter. We will not allow state institutions to be weakened like this, he vowed, adding that they want rule of law to prevail in the country.

https://www.samaa.tv/news/2018/10/supreme-court-takes-notice-of-islamabad-igs-transfer/*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056630557877170176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056629157176713217


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056629120585682944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056667539110010881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056793249296326656

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056810634933886976


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056810609201831937

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056810601073336320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056448176868208640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056790153560289280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056752214327353344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

PM should take notice of these developments.


----------



## IceCold

Such VIP culture of putting pressure on officials and asking them to do their bidding even in PTI will take time to be removed from the roots of ministers, MPA's and bureaucrats. Sadly PTI will take more brunt since they had a very strong stance against the VIP culture.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*آئی جی اسلام آبادتبادلہ ازخودنوٹس کیس،عدالت نے سیکرٹری اسٹیبلشمنٹ کوساڑھے 3 بجے طلب کرلیا*

 اسلام آباد(ڈیلی پاکستان آن لائن)سپریم کورٹ آف پاکستان نے آئی جی اسلام آبادتبادلہ ازخودنوٹس کیس میں سیکرٹری اسٹیبلشمنٹ کوساڑھے 3 بجے طلب کرلیا۔

*تفصیلات کے مطابق چیف جسٹس ثاقب نثار کی سربراہی میں بنچ نے آئی جی اسلام آبادتبادلہ ازخودنوٹس کیس کی،سیکرٹری داخلہ اعظم سلیمان سپریم کورٹ میں پیش ہو گئے۔سیکرٹری داخلہ نے عدالت کو بتایا کہ آئی جی اسلام آبادکاتبادلہ میرے علم میں لائے بغیرکیاگیا۔

چیف جسٹس ثاقب نثار نے کہا کہ اسلام آبادپولیس وزارت داخلہ کے ماتحت ہے،آپ کے علم میں لائے بغیر تبادلہ کیسے کیاگیا؟۔*

ضرور پڑھیں: انڈونیشیا کے تباہ ہونے والے طیارے میں سوار مسافر کا بیگ مل گیا لیکن اس میں کیا چیزیں تھیں ؟ جان کر آپ کیلئے بھی آنسو روکنا ناممکن ہو جائے گا
سیکرٹری داخلہ اعظم سلیمان نے عدالت کو بتایا کہ اس وقت اعلیٰ اختیاراتی بورڈکااجلاس ہو رہاہے،تبادلے سے متعلق فائل سیکرٹری اسٹیبلشمنٹ کے پاس ہے،اجلاس ختم ہوتے ہی فائل لے کرآجائیں گے۔عدالت نے سیکرٹری اسٹیبلشمنٹ کوساڑھے 3 بجے طلب کرلیا۔

https://dailypakistan.com.pk/29-Oct-2018/872346


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056624530590961669


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056822851209256960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056653820611227650


----------



## maithil

Rok sako to rok lo, tabdeeli aayi re..

BTW all these "notices" CJP takes against any action of PTI is just to maintain a veneer of neutrality. Dont fall for these.


----------



## volatile

Shame on PTI on hiding actual news by calling it fake 







https://arynews.tv/en/govt-terms-reports-action-against-ig-minister-fake-news/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

LeGenD said:


> PM should take notice of these developments.


These developments are mostly being done by PM, so how can he take notice...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056874330687188992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056874046971883521


----------



## Sugarcane

IK has taken the task of driving bus full of monkeys, unless he take brutal action against few of them these kind of things will keep happening. But, if do so than the opportunists who jumped into PTI bandwagon will jump somewhere else and he will be left with handful seats. It's catch 22 situation for him and time is running out

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

*سپریم کورٹ نے آئی جی اسلام آباد کے تبادلے کا حکم نامہ معطل کر دیا*

اسلام آباد(ڈیلی پاکستان آن لائن) سپریم کورٹ نے آئی جی اسلام آباد کے تبادلے کا حکم نامہ معطل کر دیا۔

ضرور پڑھیں: این آراوکاالزام لگانے والے جرات کرکے نام بھی بتادیں ،کس نے این آراومانگا ہے؟سابق وزیراعظم نوازشریف
سپریم کورٹ میں آئی جی اسلام آباد کے تبادلے سے متعلق از خود نوٹس کی کی سماعت ہوئی۔ چیف جسٹس آف سپریم کورٹ میاں ثاقب نثار نے ریمارکس دیئے کہ سنا ہے کسی وزیر کے کہنے پر آئی جی کا تبادلہ کیا گیا، سیکرٹری داخلہ بتائیں کہ آئی جی اسلام آباد کو کیوں ہٹایا، سنا ہے کسی وفاقی وزیر کے بیٹے کا معاملہ ہے، قانون کی حکمرانی قائم رہے گی، اداروں کو کمزور نہیں ہونے دیں گے۔

https://dailypakistan.com.pk/29-Oct-2018/872381


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056860664919216128
So called depoliticisation of police by PTI's Imran khan.
Koi sharam hoti ha...
Koi haya hoti ha...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056858820813697024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056843074230513664

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056877228993232896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056875909901443072

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056874633952198656


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056813939328200704

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056867605875703808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056884266389438464


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056876643409629184


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056874474828640256


313ghazi said:


> @waz @Horus @WebMaster
> 
> officially confirmed as fake news. please close topic.


No its not, The CJP has took notice, and suspended the transfer of IG police Islamabad just on verbal orders of PM, whole media is reporting it, Shame on you at lying from the teeth.

*SC suspends notification of Islamabad IG's transfer*

*As the hearing went underway, Attorney General (AG) told the apex court tha Jan Mohammad was transferred on Prime Minister Imran Khan’s verbal orders. To this, CJP wondered that AG had transferred a high-ranked police official merely on verbal orders of PM Khan.*

*https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/464244-SC-suspends-notification-of-Islamabad-IG-transfer*

The news is being reported by all the media.

and still if you think its fake, lodge a complaint to SC, go ahead...

http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...-transfer-order-of-IG-Islamabad-#.W9cKs3ozY_M


----------



## 313ghazi

You qouted the official government twitter handle which confirmed it as fake news, yourself.


----------



## Champion_Usmani

313ghazi said:


> You qouted the official government twitter handle which confirmed it as fake news, yourself.



Check it again...
its something else.., and i believe you know what i have shared, but aadat say majboor ho tum log, jaisa cult master waisay followers.


----------



## Jinn Baba

Champion_Usmani said:


> ‘Secretary defence should appear before the court and explain as to why the top cop was transferred,’ remarked the top judge.



Why is secretary defence being asked to explain? Is this a typo for secretary establishment?


----------



## Zibago

313ghazi said:


> @waz @Horus @WebMaster
> 
> officially confirmed as fake news. please close topic.


Machli marney sey pehly tarapti hy


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Jinn Baba said:


> Why is secretary defence being asked to explain? Is this a typo for secretary establishment?


It may well be a typo, cuz these 2 news by Samaa and Dunya news are suggesting interior & establishment secretary...

*The chief justice has taken notice of the case on Monday and summoned the interior secretary to the Supreme Court.*

https://www.samaa.tv/news/2018/10/supreme-court-takes-notice-of-islamabad-igs-transfer/

*Interior and Establishment secretaries also presented summary regarding politically-motivated transfer. It read that Islamabad IG has been transferred on verbal orders of PM Khan.*

https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/464244-SC-suspends-notification-of-Islamabad-IG-transfer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Champion_Usmani said:


> It may well be a typo, cuz these 2 news by Samaa and Dunya news are suggesting interior & establishment secretary...
> 
> *The chief justice has taken notice of the case on Monday and summoned the interior secretary to the Supreme Court.*
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/news/2018/10/supreme-court-takes-notice-of-islamabad-igs-transfer/
> 
> *Interior and Establishment secretaries also presented summary regarding politically-motivated transfer. It read that Islamabad IG has been transferred on verbal orders of PM Khan.*
> 
> https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/464244-SC-suspends-notification-of-Islamabad-IG-transfer



Lol I agree. Some journalist probably just heard establishment and thought army / defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056903473869008898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056896536557305856


----------



## Kabira

Arresting 12 years old for taking back his buffalo from PTI MNA? wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056884764123295744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056894553565921280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056878379755020288
Shame on you Imran Khan
Shame on you Azam Swati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

I was banned for two months. Back then it was Khawar Maneka case from Punjab CMs office. Now I am back and PTIs government is still getting busted with similar case from PMs office.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056610007503028231

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani Konsa pahar toot gya hai? Konsi jamhoriat derail ho gai hai? Achi bat hai k chief justice ne hamare wazire azam k order ka notice liya hai. Kyunk na to PTI k followers tum nooniyo ki trah jahal hain jo CJ ko galiyan den ge or na hmara leader tmhare jahal leader ki trah shor o wawela kare ga, Jahiloooooo!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator




----------



## Amigator




----------



## Kabira

Just saw Azam Swati version, according to him his family members were beaten by them and thats why he called IG police for protection. This case should be investigated. But in any case there was no need to transfer IG just because he didn't pickup call for some hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amigator




----------



## Amigator




----------



## Norwegian

Kabira said:


> Just saw Azam Swati version, according to him his family members were beaten by them and thats why he called IG police for protection.


He is lying. These people are poor peasants and are innocent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HAIDER

Champion_Usmani said:


> Mian Saqib Nisar, the chief justice of Pakistan, has taken notice of the ‘abrupt’ transfer of Inspector General Police Islamabad, Lt (Retd.) Jan Muhammad.
> 
> Taking the suo moto notice on Monday, the top judge has summoned the attorney general and secretary defence to clarify their position regarding the transfer.
> 
> ‘Secretary defence should appear before the court and explain as to why the top cop was transferred,’ remarked the top judge.
> 
> Mian Saqib Nisar remarked that the political interference in police would not be tolerated, wondering whether the policeman was transferred on an issue regarding the son of a minister.
> 
> ‘Rule of law would be established in the country and the institutions would not be weakened,’ the CJP clarified.
> 
> On Sunday, it was reported on mainstream media that the IGP Islamabad Jan Muhammad was transfered allegedly for refusing to attend the call of federal minister for science and technology, Azam Sawati.
> 
> However, the Interior ministry said Sawati had nothing to do with the transfer of IGP rather the summary of his removal was on PM’s table for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Moreover, the Twitter handle of the federal government designed to bust fake news stated that this was a fake news and such reports must not come in media without verification.
> 
> It is worth mentioning here that earlier IG Punjab police Tahir Khan was also removed from his post despite serving for merely five weeks.
> 
> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pakistan/cjp-nisar-takes-notice-of-transfer-of-igp-islamabad/
> 
> *آئی جی اسلام آباد کو عہدے سے ہٹائے جانے میں نام آنے پر پی ٹی آئی رہنما اعظم سواتی بھی میدان میں آگئے، شرمناک انکشاف کردیا*
> 
> *
> View attachment 509006
> *
> 
> *اسلام آباد(ویب ڈیسک) وفاقی وزیر سائنس اینڈ ٹیکنالوجی اعظم سواتی کا کہنا ہے کہ آئی جی اسلام آباد کو تحریری اورزبانی طور پر آگاہ کیا کہ افغان بستی میں رہنے والے لوگوں نے میرے ملازمین کو زخمی کیا ہے تاہم آئی جی نے کوئی نوٹس نہیں لیا۔*
> 
> ضرور پڑھیں: این آراوکاالزام لگانے والے جرات کرکے نام بھی بتادیں ،کس نے این آراومانگا ہے؟سابق وزیراعظم نوازشریف
> ایکسپریس نیوز کے مطابق وفاقی وزیر اعظم سواتی کا کہنا تھا کہ افغان مہاجرین کی بستی میں رہنے والے لوگوں نے دھمکیاں دیں جس کے بعد میں نے تحریری اور زبانی طور پر آئی جی اسلام آباد کو واقعے سے آگاہ کیا کہ ان لوگوں نے میرے ملازمین کو حملہ کرکے زخمی کیاہے۔اعظم سواتی نے کہا کہ واقعے کے 22 گھنٹے گزرنے کے بعد بھی آئی جی نے کوئی نوٹس نہیں لیا اگر آئی جی اسلام آباد بروقت ایکشن لیتے تو میرے ملازمین زخمی ہونے سے بچ جاتے جب کہ بطور شہری آئی جی سے شکایت کرنا میرا حق ہے۔
> 
> 
> وفاقی وزیر نے کہا کہ آئی جی اسلام آباد کی غیر ذمہ داری پر وزیر مملکت برائے داخلہ سے شکایت کی جب کہ آئی جی نے وزیر مملکت برائے داخلہ شہریار آفریدی کا فون بھی اٹینڈ نہیں کیا۔دوسری جانب وفاقی وزیراعظم سواتی کے بیٹے کی جانب سے درج کرائے گئے مقدمے میں پولیس نے میاں بیوی اور اُن کی 15 سالہ بیٹی اور کمسن بیٹے کو گرفتار کرلیا۔واضح رہے کہ وفاقی وزیر سائنس اینڈ ٹیکنالوجی اعظم سواتی کا فون اٹینڈ نہ کرنے پر آئی جی اسلام آباد جان محمدکوعہدے سے ہٹا دیا گیاہے۔
> 
> https://dailypakistan.com.pk/29-Oct-2018/872313
> 
> @Maarkhoor @Jinn Baba @CIS-TRANS @BATMAN @Major Sam @Tameem
> @SmartGeek @Proudpakistaniguy @volatile @Ranches @Attock @Kabira
> 
> So called Depoliticisation of Police by PTI govt. First DPO Pakpatan issue, CM Punjab had to apologise in SC, then IG Punjab issue before by-elections, Nasir Durrani resigned, now this...
> 
> #FakeChange
> #Shame


His complaint is correct, but removing by PM...it is questionable . What the law say, don t know. Bureaucracy drowned Shahbaz Shareef .... now they are after IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani for you


----------



## Amigator




----------



## Amigator

10 things to derail a thread


----------



## Amigator




----------



## Champion_Usmani

Amigator said:


> @Champion_Usmani Konsa pahar toot gya hai? Konsi jamhoriat derail ho gai hai? Achi bat hai k chief justice ne hamare wazire azam k order ka notice liya hai. Kyunk na to PTI k followers tum nooniyo ki trah jahal hain jo CJ ko galiyan den ge or na hmara leader tmhare jahal leader ki trah shor o wawela kare ga, Jahiloooooo!


@Amigator 
here face the mirror, Potian


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056562853249982464


----------



## Amigator

Champion_Usmani said:


> @Amigator
> here face the mirror, Potian
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056562853249982464


To tum kya poti nai kerte?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amigator

Sade kaptan no cheri na


----------



## Champion_Usmani

Amigator said:


> To tum kya poti nai kerte?


Filhal teray dast chootay hoay han

Carry on...


----------



## Amigator

Oye baz a ja


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056877296592871424


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani halal chezen khaya karo or biryani pale se khane ki adat dal lo kyunke ab IK a gya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD

Kabira said:


> Just saw Azam Swati version, according to him his family members were beaten by them and thats why he called IG police for protection. This case should be investigated. But in any case there was no need to transfer IG just because he didn't pickup call for some hours.


A bunch of peasants were able to victimize family of Azam Khan Swati with armed guards at their disposal?

GIVE ME A BREAK.

Did you see the video of that 12 year old? You think he is a Navy Seal or something?


----------



## koolio

Norwegian said:


> He is lying. These people are poor peasants and are innocent.



Nice to see you back, bottom line ls Police heads needs to be changed they are corrupt to the core, i dont see any wrong doing with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani kuch din insano main zindagi guzaro shayd tmhari yadasht wapis a jae kyunke tum pedaushi gulam the shukar karo ab IK a gya hai [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji6]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani APC main nawaz jae ga?


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056907651802652673


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani Ishaq dar PK kyun nai ata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani tmhare pas avenfield flats ki money trail hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani acha tum to Pakistani ho, tmhen NS apni jedah wali mill main nokri nai de ga kyunke wahan hindo bangali kam kerte hain


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani Acha musharraf se moahda to 10 sal ka hoa tha to 8 sal bad NS wapis kyun a gya? Money trail dene?


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani hath utha k btao kya NS ko saza sahi mili hai


----------



## Amigator

@Champion_Usmani [emoji117][emoji108][emoji115]


----------



## Norwegian

koolio said:


> Nice to see you back, bottom line ls Police heads needs to be changed they are corrupt to the core, i dont see any wrong doing with that.


Bro changing non-functioning, corrupt heads of departments is never a problem. Breaking chain of command is. Tell me what would have happened to Pakistan Army if it's executive General Javed Bajwa was directly changing heads of lower ranks such as captains and majors? Imagine the controversy. This is exactly how every civil department was destroyed in old Pakistan. And the practice continues in PTI government which we fought so hard to elect as Naya Pakistan


----------



## koolio

Amigator said:


> @Champion_Usmani APC main nawaz jae ga?



Also add Daku Gaddari along with Showbaaz making a grand entrance in the national assembly, both are best pals to save thier corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amigator

Norwegian said:


> Bro changing non-functioning, corrupt heads of departments is never a problem. Breaking chain of command is. Tell me what would have happened to Pakistan Army if it's executive General Javed Bajwa was directly changing heads of lower ranks such as captains and majors? Imagine the controversy. This is exactly how every civil department was destroyed in old Pakistan. And the practice continues in PTI government which we fought so hard to elect as Naya Pakistan


IK should let this matter resolved as CJP wants. Or as constitution says. This is critical time for Pakistan, no more inter institutions rift needed.


----------



## koolio

Norwegian said:


> Bro changing non-functioning, corrupt heads of departments is never a problem. Breaking chain of command is. Tell me what would have happened to Pakistan Army if it's executive General Javed Bajwa was directly changing heads of lower ranks such as captains and majors? Imagine the controversy. This is exactly how every civil department was destroyed in old Pakistan. And the practice continues in PTI government which we fought so hard to elect as Naya Pakistan



Buddy I can understand, but hopefully it will change for the better and it will take time to clean rotten mess left by status quo, you have to realise the whole system is too corrupt, you cant expect miracles within days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

LeGenD said:


> A bunch of peasants were able to victimize family of Azam Khan Swati with armed guards at their disposal?
> 
> GIVE ME A BREAK.
> 
> Did you see the video of that 12 year old? You think he is a Navy Seal or something?



lol Azam Swati is saying that they beat his guards and threatened to kill him with bomb blast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056864579324653568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056858538197299200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056939002308317191

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056869501868933120

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056868127772942336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056871008374845441


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056949760597336065


----------



## Norwegian

koolio said:


> Buddy I can understand, but hopefully it will change for the better and it will take time to clean rotten mess left by status quo, you have to realise the whole system is too corrupt, you cant expect miracles within days.


Well I am not expecting change from any department, but was expecting at least PM Imran Khan start from his own office. And today we get this. CJ of Pakistan was forced to intervene and cancel an illegal order given by IK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056900400287236097

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## koolio

Norwegian said:


> Well I am not expecting change from any department, but was expecting at least PM Imran Khan start from his own office. And today we get this. CJ of Pakistan was forced to intervene and cancel an illegal order given by IK.



Buddy CJ needs to clean up his own judiciary especially lower courts before intervening in other petty issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Beside all these issue , but bureaucracy certainly a mafia in Pakistan. That need to be controlled. I learn it after living years out of Pakistan. There children get admission in top foreign universities , god knows how they afford, only tution of those universities are in 70 to 80 thousand dollars a year with or without dorm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Champion_Usmani said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056900400287236097


I was thinking the same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

LoveIcon said:


> IK has taken the task of driving bus full of monkeys, unless he take brutal action against few of them these kind of things will keep happening. But, if do so than the opportunists who jumped into PTI bandwagon will jump somewhere else and he will be left with handful seats. It's catch 22 situation for him and time is running out




Have the courage to call a wrong a wrong.

It's not the job of Imran Khan to hire fire any govt. official.

Atleast CJ don't agree with the decision of Imran Khan.​
Monkeys and Donkeys are those who can't pass a CSS or find a job in private firm but take over rule through back door called democrzy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shahbaz baig

Thanks for this incident and news.. Now we are aware of media channels, anchors and offices.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Cjp ko na ahel ker daina chahiya Imran khan ko.
Ko Imran khan ki cabinet ko bhi. 
Cjp should write an apology letter to nawaz and reinstate him as pm.. 
Cjp should beg for Zardari forgiveness and give an nro to Zardari and allow him tax free holiday to easily launder as much money as he can. 
By making fake accounts, it's a lot of bother. 
Cjp should even give name of zardari as president.
Live live cjp. 
May you ever destroy the country you profess to live.
May the guilty nawaz sherif and Zardari Innocent by your actions and Imran khan guilty who actually is innocent.
Take bani gala House as a extortion money for the dams you are making.


----------



## Dubious

Did you even read what is written or did you reading class stop after the title?!


Champion_Usmani said:


> However, the Interior ministry said Sawati had nothing to do with the transfer of IGP rather *the summary of his removal was on PM’s table for a couple of weeks.*
> 
> Moreover, the *Twitter handle of the federal government designed to bust fake news stated that this was a fake news and such reports must not come in media without verification.*


----------



## BATMAN

HAIDER said:


> Beside all these issue , but bureaucracy certainly a mafia in Pakistan. That need to be controlled. I learn it after living years out of Pakistan. There children get admission in top foreign university , god knows how they afford, only tution of those universities are in 70 to 80 thousand dollars a year with or without dorm.



I know many such bureaucrats, but guess what…. IK will only target clean officers for personal reasons.

I remember Pervez Musharraf launched e-FIR system. Any one could register FIR but these moron of PTI think police chief should work as their personal servants. While the fact is that these politicians are elected to serve.

IG and SSP are being sacked for not attending the phone calls of back door power grabbers.
IK is only there to ruin institutions and than establish his Kingdom with help of Zulfi Bukari and Khawar Manika.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

تحریک انصاف کی پولیس ریفارم ہی تو ہے جس کی پہلی جھلک عوام نے خاور مانیکا کے معاملے میں دیکھی، دوسری جھلک اعظم سواتی کے مسلے پر دیکھ لی۔
چلیں سب مل کر گاتے ہیں۔ جب آئے گا عمران۔۔۔۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> تحریک انصاف کی پولیس ریفارم ہی تو ہے جس کی پہلی جھلک عوام نے خاور مانیکا کے معاملے میں دیکھی، دوسری جھلک اعظم سواتی کے مسلے پر دیکھ لی۔
> چلیں سب مل کر گاتے ہیں۔ جب آئے گا عمران۔۔۔۔






Proudpakistaniguy said:


> تحریک انصاف کی پولیس ریفارم ہی تو ہے جس کی پہلی جھلک عوام نے خاور مانیکا کے معاملے میں دیکھی، دوسری جھلک اعظم سواتی کے مسلے پر دیکھ لی۔
> چلیں سب مل کر گاتے ہیں۔ جب آئے گا عمران۔۔۔۔




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056960649056698372

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056912964169728001


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057146354483511296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1056935651470462976


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057008787402489857


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057005747081342977


----------



## Champion_Usmani

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1057262131266183168


----------



## AMMT

Fix your scary court CJP. Stop interfering in government matter. You can ask for proof of IG incompetency from government. If you find wrong then you can stop these criminal mafia IG


----------

